

Home Office Snapshots - edw519
http://home.officesnapshots.com/

======
jdroid
I love seeing inside people's workspaces! I stare in people's apartment
windows as I walk around too. So interesting!

Hmm... neat idea. Maybe a website that puts rooms on display for people to
critique and adjust.

~~~
edw519
"I stare in people's apartment windows as I walk around too."

So that was you? That wasn't pr0n on my screen; it was a startup research
project.

~~~
jdroid
Just cuz you're hung like a horse, doesn't mean you have to be in porn

------
suboptimal
Office of the Future:

[http://home.officesnapshots.com/2008/04/07/the-office-of-
the...](http://home.officesnapshots.com/2008/04/07/the-office-of-the-
futuretoday/)

